# Corner Clamps: An Useful Woodworking Device



## lee Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

A clamp is a fastening tool, which provides compressive force to hold object in order to prevent any type of movement or separation. Corner clamps also known as mitre clamps or picture frame clamps are specially designed woodworking clamps, which are used for specific purposes. Woodworking clamps are tools that are used to secure one or more wood pieces in place for screwing, gluing, cutting or other woodworking functions, which require the wood pieces to be still. Most of the woodworking clamps feature some sort of padded or broad surfaces to prevent the damage to the wood pieces being clamped. Moreover, the jaws of woodworking clamps can be adjusted inward or outward for easily securing or releasing the wood piece. The shape, size and function of woodworking clamps vary significantly.


----------

